# Work in progress - 7 Puukko knives



## Bill Clancy (Mar 25, 2020)

Making a set of Puukko knives for my team of guys at work. Making a whole batch of knives is a lot of work!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Tony (Mar 25, 2020)

Very nice, but I have no idea what a Puukko knife is....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 25, 2020)

@Bill Clancy , looking at those pictures, you do fit right in!!!!!!! Wow, what a project.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 25, 2020)

Puukko knives are traditional Nordic knives from nowadays Finland, Sweden, & Norway. They have hidden tangs, and scandi grinds on them. They're really nice all around medium duty knives. Not the kind to bash through logs, but definitely the kind to process game, cook a primitive dinner, and carve camp utensils. Mora knives are modern mass produced Puukkos. I'll send you more shots of others I've made.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 25, 2020)

Here's a couple more puukkos I recently co-built with a friend. One has stacked birchbark, as the handle, the other has purple heart and oak (I think). Showing a friend how to build their own knife is a really great way to get to know someone a bit better. I do it pretty regularly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 25, 2020)

Bill Clancy said:


> Here's a couple more puukkos I recently co-built with a friend. One has stacked birchbark, as the handle, the other has purple heart and oak (I think). Showing a friend how to build their own knife is a really great way to get to know someone a bit better. I do it pretty regularly.
> 
> View attachment 183023


Feel free to post a step by step tutorial next time you make a few. We love pictures and tutorials great looking knives by the way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Mar 25, 2020)

Great looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 25, 2020)

Love to see production work! Great assembly line! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 25, 2020)

Bill Clancy said:


> Here's a couple more puukkos I recently co-built with a friend. One has stacked birchbark, as the handle, the other has purple heart and oak (I think). Showing a friend how to build their own knife is a really great way to get to know someone a bit better. I do it pretty regularly.
> 
> View attachment 183023


Good looking knives, love the stacked birchbark!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

